# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe >  Tell me about your town or country

## kristofluyten

Hello everybody!

For my own European site I am looking for people from all over Europe who want to tell something about their town or country.

My site is http://www.this-is-europe.com

If you are interested you can mail your article to me or by registering on the site you will have the possibility to add an article.

Thank you already!

ps: if you are a webmaster you can add a link to your site in your article.

----------

